# 'Fingernail picks'



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone tried these? Chris Broderick mentioned them on his forum, and they could be a solution for the old 'tapping vs. fingerpicking' question regarding nail length.

aLaska Pik - Finger & Thumbnail Pick for Stringed Instruments


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 16, 2007)

I use them sometimes.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> I use them sometimes.



What sort of results do you get with them in terms of comfort and tone? Is there an adjustment period involved?


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 16, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> What sort of results do you get with them in terms of comfort and tone? Is there an adjustment period involved?



I really can't tell the difference, and it saves my fingernails. It took me about an hour to trim them to the right length, but after that it was all good.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome. I might order some when I have some money to spare...


----------

